# Flower Combinations



## Ceewah (Mar 17, 2015)

while planting flowers in Animal Crossing New Leaf, putting too many of the same flower in one area doesn't look great, so I tend to combine different flower types and colors to create an interesting effect.

My personal favorites are:
Pink tulips and blue pansies (Great for Re-Tail)
Yellow tulips and blue pansies
White and purples violets with white cosmos
Orange lilies and yellow violets
White lilies and pink lilies
Pink roses and purple roses
Red roses and Orange pansies
Orange roses and white carnations
Any black flower and any red or purple flower

I have yet to find and combinations with cosmos 

What are some of your favorites?


----------



## peachesandicecream (Mar 17, 2015)

One of my favorites is Pink cosmos Black Lilly's and Purple tulips it has a rustic feel


----------



## Tokage (Mar 17, 2015)

I recently realized how much I like orange roses together with purple roses after I visited a friend's dream address. She had them planted all throughout her town. I'm not really sure why but they just go together very nicely if you ask me.  

I also think blue roses with white carnations could look pretty neat too.


----------



## Stacie (Mar 17, 2015)

For different types of flowers together I like:


Black roses, purple pansies and pink roses
Yellow pansies, yellow roses and yellow violets
Blue pansies, blue roses, blue violets
White pansies, purple roses, purple violets


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 17, 2015)

I like how the purple roses go with white carnations; orange roses and white roses makes the orange shade look different; orange cosmos and black roses; blue pansies and purple roses; and just a cluster of the same color looks good to me.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 17, 2015)

I like these combinations - purple pansy and white pansy
                                  - pink lily and white lily
                                  - white rose, red rose and pink rose
                                  - purple tulip, orange tulip and white tulip
                                  - yellow, white and pink flowers
                                  - white, orange flowers and gold roses
                                  - white cosmos and orange cosmos 
                                  - white carnatian and jacob's ladder


----------



## pwincess (Mar 18, 2015)

white and purple violets with some white lilies


----------



## Silversea (Mar 18, 2015)

Blue and white pansies work well together I think.

So do white and purple violets, pink lily and white lily, and Jacob's ladder with blue violets.


----------



## JJarmon (Mar 18, 2015)

White carnations, red carnations, and jacob ladders for me!

I'm still trying to figure out what are some good colour combinations for my town.


----------



## agscribble (Mar 18, 2015)

I think white carnations look classy with anything.

Currently, my main flower combo is blue pansies with blue and purple violets in a line pattern. Then I outlined paths, water, and buildings with white roses and tulips. I plan to switch out the roses with carnations when I have time to breed them.

I do really like red, pink, orange combos. I visited a really pretty dream town that had carnations and tulips at sunset. That looked really nice.


----------



## MayorDarryn (Mar 18, 2015)

In my opinion, White Cosmos match basically everything.
Atleast 40% of all my flower combinations have some number of white cosmos. 
One of my favorite combinations is Pink Carnations, Yellow Roses and White Cosmos. 
As well as Black tulips, Gold roses, and White lilies. It looks really good near my cafe ;v;


----------



## Classygirl (Mar 18, 2015)

I am terrible at knowing how to hybrid other than the simple ones that come with same or similar types of same or different color together. Once I get like a purple rose, or orange or pink carnation I don't know what to do to get the harder ones. I had someone nicely gift me a gold rose in my original town and I only have one, am not sure how to make anything of it, I am sure there is a board on this, if so can someone point me to it? Thanks.


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 18, 2015)

I used all kinds of different combinations when I landscaped my town xD  but in general, I think white flowers can match any other color flowers in a combination c: 

Color scheme wise I used a lot of white + purple + blue, or pink+purple+white to match fairy tale stuff..  
hmm pink carnation + white rose is cute (I have it by illuminated heart in my town).  Pink lilies and blue violets look good (used it by my train station & fairy clock)  pink + black roses by Muffy's house to match her house exterior.. oh, pink tulips + white and pink lilies look pretty cute too.  In front of my cafe I mixed all purple pansies/blue pansies/ purple violets / white cosmos/ blue roses.. I really likce it c:   like I said, a lot of different combinations xD..


----------



## Kittilicious (Mar 18, 2015)

Red carnations and white carnations all the way 

I also really like black tulips and pink tulips.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 18, 2015)

Classygirl said:


> I am terrible at knowing how to hybrid other than the simple ones that come with same or similar types of same or different color together. Once I get like a purple rose, or orange or pink carnation I don't know what to do to get the harder ones. I had someone nicely gift me a gold rose in my original town and I only have one, am not sure how to make anything of it, I am sure there is a board on this, if so can someone point me to it? Thanks.



I'm not the best at growing hybrids, but I've been using this guide and it seems to help.


----------



## starlite (Mar 18, 2015)

ahh I have a few!!

- white roses x white violets
- white roses x white pansies
- pink roses x yellow roses
- yellow violets x pink lilies
- red roses x white roses
- blue lilies x white lilies
- pink cosmos x yellow tulips

ahh there's just so many haha :')


----------



## Ceewah (Mar 18, 2015)

I totally forgot to check up on this thread 

I've got to try some of these suggestions in the future. They're all wonderful ideas


----------



## jacey.sunshine (Mar 19, 2015)

gold roses with white roses
blue roses with gold or white
pink roses and blue roses
Black or white anything really with anything vibrant 
jacobs ladders and gold roses


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 25, 2015)

Happy to find this thread! 

I love black lilies with gold roses. I have that around a house with the gold exterior and it's beautiful.

A good all-cosmos combination is white, red, orange, and pink. It looks really nice as just a patch of flowers. I don't know how it would do as just a border. 

purple-yellow and blue-yellow are two of my favorites
I'm going to make a note of all these combinations.


----------



## K.K. SIider (Mar 25, 2015)

Something I don't understand is that 2 white roses can make purple ones. ._.


----------



## ibelleS (Mar 25, 2015)

My town has red/yellow/orange flowers everywhere.


----------



## Royce (Mar 26, 2015)

White flowers with white flower varieties .


----------



## Gabriellaa (Mar 26, 2015)

White lilies are beautiful definitely my favorite flower in the game, they look lovely with any flowers and i have them in my town. I think it looks cute with white roses! Vintage like 

also white carnations would look gorgeous added to the mix unfortunately im one of those people who cant "hybrid" or carnation haha.


----------

